# Christopher Davies Photography & Web Design



## ccdavies (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all. I have recently opened a new business called 'Christopher Davies Photography & Web Design'.

I am offering affordable, professional, clean, clear and fully customised web design services, including photography portfolio sites.

Please check out my new site at: www.ccdavies.com or feel free to contact me.


----------



## imLOSTirl (Mar 18, 2011)

Your site doesn't load.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 18, 2011)

For me neither.

Good publicity though!


----------



## ccdavies (Mar 18, 2011)

The site was down temporarily transferring from one server to another. The site is now online and working normally.


----------



## joicohenharoun (Mar 20, 2011)

I think you should focus on which area you want to display through your website. as it is your web design part is pretty limited and overall the site could use a little more colors and life I think.


----------

